# Nib grinding with buffing compund.



## alexkuzn (Sep 16, 2009)

Guys, 

it seems that everyone is using micromesh or very fine sandpaper. 
I fonder if there is any reason people don't use buffing compounds (rouge) for nib polishing instead?


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm guessing because of the mess and possibility of tiny compound particles hanging around clogging up the tines.
 
I forgot now who told me this or where I read it but to make my nibs write smoother I take a 12,000 grit micromesh pad and start gently writing 8's over and over.  Supposedly this emulates every angle I will encounter during normal writing.  I have only done this a few times but it must work because the nib in my favorite snake wood emperor fountain pen writes much smoother than any other nib I have tried.
 
I would sure love to hear some "tuning tips" from our experienced fountain pen aficionados out there.


----------



## arioux (Sep 16, 2009)

Make 8's on a brown paper bag for 10 to 15 minutes before ever ink the nib.  Not my idea, read that somewhere, tried it and it work fine for me.

For other thechniques, here is a nice sire:

http://www.marcuslink.com/pens/nibs.html


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 20, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> I'm guessing because of the mess and possibility of tiny compound particles hanging around clogging up the tines.
> 
> I forgot now who told me this or where I read it but to make my nibs write smoother I take a 12,000 grit micromesh pad and start gently writing 8's over and over.  Supposedly this emulates every angle I will encounter during normal writing.  I have only done this a few times but it must work because the nib in my favorite snake wood emperor fountain pen writes much smoother than any other nib I have tried.
> 
> I would sure love to hear some "tuning tips" from our experienced fountain pen aficionados out there.



George --- Try this for a resource   http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=11309

Dan


----------



## bgray (Sep 20, 2009)

95% of smoothing problems are not issues involving tines the needing smoothed.

Tine alignment should be checked first.


----------

